# BaseCamp Foods needs your help!



## BaseCamp (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey there! I'm a Chef in Durango Colorado looking to start a new business catering to outdoor enthusiasts. Being deemed the Camp Chef from early on this idea was born out of necessity on the water's of the Colorado.

What I really need to know is if this is a service that would be welcomed by others. No doubt you can plan and prepare your own food but with larger groups it can be a ton of work. That's where I hope to come in...

If you have a moment please download my questionnaire. This will give me a better idea of what others would use or ideas of things that I have not thought of that would be helpful to others. You can email it to me at [email protected] or simply drop me a line here on mountain buzz.

Thanks so much and hope to see you out there!

-Sean
View attachment BaseCamp Market Research Survey.doc


----------

